# The Duck & Goose Rescued Yesterday + Sprinkles, The Flesh Eating Duck!



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2007Nov18

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Terry,

Am so glad you got the line off their legs. Poor guys. Hope they heal up well. That poor duck's leg was in terrible shape. Let us know how they are doing in a few days.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Margarret said:


> Terry,
> 
> Am so glad you got the line off their legs. Poor guys. Hope they heal up well. That poor duck's leg was in terrible shape. Let us know how they are doing in a few days.
> 
> Margaret


They are both doing fine. I must say that the goose fought me a little bit but once the line was off s/he just sat down in my lap and let me pet her. That poor little Muscovy mix was actually much worse off, and it hurt her when the line came out. She squawked like crazy, and I felt so terrible. Now we're into the very long term healing phase, and hopefully all will be well.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Poor, poor babies. Hope they do recover well and quickly.

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Sprinkles just doesn't look that mean. Are you sure that's the same bird?

Pidgey


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

You do such amazing work Terry -- thank goodness the birds have someone so knowledgeable and caring looking out for them


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sprinkles is a beauty, Terry!

Sometimes, it's always the ones you _least_ expect, Pidgey. I mean, after all, you look "benign" too...yeah, right!   

Squeaks and I send our very best LOVE, HUGS and HEALING THOUGHTS, Terry! 

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wow! Looking at how swollen the tissue was on the duck and the goose, that must have been quite a job to detach the fishing line! Sure hope the heal up smoothly and quickly!

That Juvenile Black Crowned Night Heron looks like, "Hey, what are you looking at?!? I'm invisible when I stand still like this!!!"


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pidgey said:


> Sprinkles just doesn't look that mean. Are you sure that's the same bird?
> 
> Pidgey


Quite positive  !

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Sprinkle's Mom ..*

My friend, Anita, who is the Mom of Sprinkles is having surgery again tomorrow afternoon. A new or perhaps missed small growth was found, and she is having it removed tomorrow. It is almost certainly a cancerous growth according to her doctors, but it is unknown whether it is part of the original cancer that was missed or a new cancer starting out. She was in great spirits and was happy to have an update on Sprinkles when I talked to her this evening. She was more worried about my lip that Sprinkles tried to rip off than herself. 

Please keep Anita in your thoughts and prayers. There is a history of cancer in her family that took her mother at the young age of 35 .. Anita is only 34.

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Terry,

Will send healing thoughts/prayers to her.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Margarret said:


> Terry,
> 
> Will send healing thoughts/prayers to her.
> 
> Margaret


Thank you, Margaret. I think she will be needing them.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I hope Anita's procedure went well today, Terry. Just seeing this thread but she is in my thoughts and prayers now, as are these ducks and the goose. I have had many pigeon feet like that (with the string), as well as a few of the smaller heron (one like the youngster in your pics!), and once even a full grown blue. He was hard to catch, let me tell you! Those big birds are S-T-R-O-N-G! There were some mallards and two beautiful Muscovy ducks at the feed store today, I thought of you when I saw them.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I wish Anita all the best. My thoughts and prayers are with her.

Reti


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Anita will be in my thoughts and prayers as well. I know this afternoon will be a tough one for everyone close to her - so my comfort and prayers go out to her friends and family as well. I know personally how difficult it is to remain positive and upbeat at this time - but it's so very important. I know how big your heart is Terry - she couldn't have a better friend pulling for her  Please keep us posted on her condition and let her know we're all thinking of her


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Same here Terry. Please let Anita know there are a lot of folks who will be praying for her.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks you everyone for your thoughts and prayers for Anita. I will let you know how she's doing when I hear from her.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Anita Update ..*

Anita just called me. She is home from her surgery and won't know until Monday if the growth was cancerous or not. She was still kind of higher than a kite from the meds and was so cute and funny telling me that when she woke up that she was ravenously hungry for Chow Mein (vegetarian only, for sure) and a Vanilla Milk Shake .. then told me that for sure she wasn't pregnant .. just hungry for Chow Mein and a Milk Shake.  Her neighbor did take her for the Chow Mein, but sadly, the restaurant was fresh out of Milk Shakes. I told her that I was sure somebody (like me) would see to it that she had a Vanilla Milk Shake tomorrow.

Anita got the Sprinkles update for the day and decided that she was probably ready for bed and told me goodnight and then hung up on me  

So, all is well thus far.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm sending my loving and healing thoughts for a full recovery and no more cancer for Anita!

I'm sure talking to you and getting updated helped her spirit a lot - even with the drug influence!

With love and hugs

Shi


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the update. Hope Anita will have some good news and she is cancer free now and forever.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sending my thoughts and prayers for Anita also, and that the test results are benign/cancer free.


----------

